# iPad 2 orders



## tecwritr (Oct 28, 2008)

Has anyone gotten any "official" word from Apple on how the parts shortages might effect deliveries?


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

No, they've made no official statements yet.

The worldwide launch is still on track for Friday (other than in Japan I think), so I'd say they're doing ok.

I'm sure they had a big stockpile of parts and probably have other places they can get parts from until their providers in Japan are back up to speed.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I wouldn't expect an official announcement until/unless they feel very confident they are sure there is no problem.

The fact that they didn't delay the worldwide launch is probably a positive sign that they think there won't be too much disruption, though. That's an official Claw opinion! 



Sent from my Sprint EVO using Tapatalk


----------

